# Email lokal in Mailbox zustellen UND an mehrere Empfänger weiterleiten



## lukasdebaum (15. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Forum

Ist es im ISPconfig Webinterface möglich eine Mailbox so zu konfigurieren das Emails lokal in die Mailbox zugestellt werden, und gleichzeitig an MEHRERE (externe) Emailadressen weiterzuleiten ?


mfg lukasdebaum


----------



## Till (15. Nov. 2011)

Schau mal in die ISPConfig FAQ:

ISPConfig 3: How to send copys of incoming emails to other mailboxes « FAQforge


----------



## lukasdebaum (15. Nov. 2011)

vielen Dank für die Info

Die Funktion "Send copy to" beim anlegen einer Mailbox ist ja genau das was ich benötige (erzeugt den "sieve redirect" Eintrag). Leider funktioniert das nur mit EINER Emailadresse. 

Kann ich bei der "Send copy to" Funktion wirklich nur eine Empfänger Emailadresse angeben?

Gibt es für mein "Problem" vielleicht noch eine andere Lösung außer über den Weg Mailbox -> "eigenen Regel" wie in dem Link von Till erklärt?


----------

